# تصميم طائرة صغيرة GyroBee



## ssahir (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدئت في تصميم طائرة صغيرة وارجو المساعده من الخبراء في كيفية عمل محرك معrotor
ومساعدة في شيراء محرك...
و هدا هو تصميم الدي احاول ان اصمم متله 





ارجوا من محترفين ان يشاركوا لكي نستفيد
جزاكم الله


----------



## بدري علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

but this is honeybee


----------



## ssahir (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 
اريد معلومات عن هده طائرة


----------



## ssahir (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اي معلومة اوكتاب عن Gyroplanes and honeybee 
جزاكم الله


----------



## جاسر (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

تصفح هذا الموقع http://taggart.glg.msu.edu/gyro/gbee.htm

خصوصاً هذه الصفحة http://taggart.glg.msu.edu/gyro/gbplans.htm

وهذه http://taggart.glg.msu.edu/gyro/builders.htm

وهذا الكتاب: http://taggart.glg.msu.edu/ftproot/gbeer50.pdf


وفقك الله وفتح عليك


----------



## ssahir (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على مساعدة
اتمنى المزيد من مشاركات ليستفيد كل من لديه فكرة في هدا مجال


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## mkhader333 (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## memoshref (24 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يوفقك فى تصميم هذه الطياره وتكون متاحه للجميع بدل الزحمه


----------

